# IDQ8 Pair $59 Buy it now



## Yankeesound (Jul 11, 2009)

2 Image Dynamics IDQ8 DVC 4ohm RARE 8" midbass dual - eBay (item 230544145014 end time Mar-27-11 21:20:15 PDT)

not sure if this is a deal but someone might want this


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

LOL they arent even a matching pair


----------



## EcotecRacer (Sep 16, 2008)

azngotskills said:


> LOL they arent even a matching pair


And the fact your not gonna find the parts to get either repaired anymore


----------



## brownmoses (Jul 23, 2008)

This person has had them listed for months...


----------



## aV8ter (Sep 4, 2009)

LOL! That guy is a tool.


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

aV8ter said:


> LOL! That guy is a tool.


X2.....


----------



## Yankeesound (Jul 11, 2009)

the AD is pretty funny, I like how he called out the the guy that flaked, lmao


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

the guy is alright. Decently price. They did sell a while back for like $90 or so and the buyer flaked.


and yes this person has a lot of old school ppi


----------



## Speakers4Weapons (Jan 3, 2011)

To me, if your item dont sell after like 2 times of relisting maybe you should A. lower teh price or B start with a dollar bidding. what a Retard!


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

or he's not in a rush to sell?

ebay has a 'good til cancel option' now. 

I don't see how he's a retard.


----------



## Speakers4Weapons (Jan 3, 2011)

Yea thats great an all to if you dont mind waiting 2 months. But the fact is. this auction has been goin on for a loooong time. So logic says that if it isnt getting ANY bids it would be smart to change strategy rather than sit and wait. Cause that isnt working. Let people bid! It gives people a fun incentive to be part of the auction. After you get 3 or 4 bids then others will join the fun. Theres no fun in staring at a 0 bid auction for months. Id also seperate the speakers cause they are not the same thing. SOmeone who may want 1 is not willing to pay for the other cause its different.


----------



## EcotecRacer (Sep 16, 2008)

Non matching set, can not be rebuilt by ID as claims, and price way to high

Could also mean seller is clueless as to his cost problem


----------



## Speakers4Weapons (Jan 3, 2011)

EcotecRacer said:


> Non matching set, can not be rebuilt by ID as claims, and price way to high
> 
> Could also mean seller is clueless as to his cost problem


ditto


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Or it could mean he doesn't care if they sell or not but is looking to get a few bucks from something collecting dust in his house. 
Why does that make him a retard, an idiot or clueless? S4w, you have a real boner for people who sell on eBay that don't do it your way or that are more money than you feel is market value. Seeing that he has almost 2200 transactions with perfect feedback says to me that he has an idea of what he is selling and doing.


----------



## Speakers4Weapons (Jan 3, 2011)

chefhow said:


> Or it could mean he doesn't care if they sell or not but is looking to get a few bucks from something collecting dust in his house.
> Why does that make him a retard, an idiot or clueless? S4w, you have a real boner for people who sell on eBay that don't do it your way or that are more money than you feel is market value. Seeing that he has almost 2200 transactions with perfect feedback says to me that he has an idea of what he is selling and doing.


My way? LOL Im not Burger King. IDK if he sells this junk or not! Read the auction! The speakers are broken! Even if ID would fix them he states it would cost around $70 each and that isnt including the shipping! So if you want to pay $60 for a couple of mismatched, busted up old ass subs that are about worthless then have at it! Be my guest and bid! OR you can go get something that works for a bunch less. Im not the only person that thinks this. If you havent noticed, this auction has been up for months. Also Feedback is almost useless. Especially on Ebay. Just look at Joma And Andy's feedback. We all know how shady they are. But they have thousands of positives...


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

starboy869 said:


> or he's not in a rush to sell?
> 
> ebay has a 'good til cancel option' now.
> 
> I don't see how he's a retard.


If you are not motivated to sell it , why list it


----------



## jimmy2345 (Jul 12, 2010)

Speakers4Weapons said:


> Yea thats great an all to if you dont mind waiting 2 months. But the fact is. this auction has been goin on for a loooong time. So logic says that if it isnt getting ANY bids it would be smart to change strategy rather than sit and wait. Cause that isnt working. Let people bid! It gives people a fun incentive to be part of the auction. After you get 3 or 4 bids then others will join the fun. Theres no fun in staring at a 0 bid auction for months. Id also seperate the speakers cause they are not the same thing. SOmeone who may want 1 is not willing to pay for the other cause its different.


Sellers aren't looking to have "fun". They are looking to get the price they think the product is worth minus the unfair amount of fees ebay/paypal charges.

If the guy is willing to wait a while to sell them, that surely doesn't make him a retard.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Speakers4Weapons said:


> My way? LOL Im not Burger King. IDK if he sells this junk or not! Read the auction! The speakers are broken! Even if ID would fix them he states it would cost around $70 each and that isnt including the shipping! So if you want to pay $60 for a couple of mismatched, busted up old ass subs that are about worthless then have at it! Be my guest and bid! OR you can go get something that works for a bunch less. Im not the only person that thinks this. If you havent noticed, this auction has been up for months. Also Feedback is almost useless. Especially on Ebay. Just look at Joma And Andy's feedback. We all know how shady they are. But they have thousands of positives...


Why does this bother u so much? Why do u care what other people do with their product? How long or how many times they list it? It's not your money, time or effort. Give it a rest...


----------



## Speakers4Weapons (Jan 3, 2011)

chefhow said:


> Why does this bother u so much? Why do u care what other people do with their product? How long or how many times they list it? It's not your money, time or effort. Give it a rest...


bother me? lol you must be mistaking me for some who cares! I state my opinion and TRY to move on like others here... but, if someone responds to what i see i try to defend my opinion. 
like i said before idk if it sells. 
thing i hate most is ignorant people. if i can point out a stupid thing so others dont do it i will. 
you act like you never past down an isle at some store and said "wth? how stupid is that? look at that ridiculous price?" we all do it... dont be a hero. u r just as guilty.


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

If you were trying to sell your house and you priced it twice as much as the same house down the street, that just sold...I would call that a retarded unmotivated seller, who will get no offers......compares to this guy.. so why even list it.....Is this something you guys would do?


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

i wish i had the good one for a spare


----------



## Speakers4Weapons (Jan 3, 2011)

req said:


> i wish i had the good one for a spare


The good one? IDK if there was a good one. One has foam surrounds. ID didnt make subs with Foam surrounds. LOL
The other was busted up! Soooo.... As you can see still no bids... Guess we will see these in the relistings again and again.... Ebay likes this idiot. He is gonna pay for these subs himself in relisting fees.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

These aren't subs, they are mids.


----------



## ryan s (Dec 19, 2006)

You only pay the listing fee once the item sells, for what it cost to "insert" the item...so if you put it up, doesn't sell, then you relist it for a lower price, you pay the fee(s) for the auction/BIN it sold in.


----------



## Speakers4Weapons (Jan 3, 2011)

ryan s said:


> You only pay the listing fee once the item sells, for what it cost to "insert" the item...so if you put it up, doesn't sell, then you relist it for a lower price, you pay the fee(s) for the auction/BIN it sold in.


Well, sometimes its free to list. But usually , and it depends on the way you present the auction ( BIN, reserve, etc etc) it always costs something to list PLUS at the end when it sales then they charge again.


----------



## Speakers4Weapons (Jan 3, 2011)

chefhow said:


> These aren't subs, they are mids.


ID never made 8inch mids. I saw 8 inch midbass and subs. Eitherway. ID never used foam.


----------



## ryan s (Dec 19, 2006)

Speakers4Weapons said:


> Well, sometimes its free to list. But usually , and it depends on the way you present the auction ( BIN, reserve, etc etc) it always costs something to list PLUS at the end when it sales then they charge again.


It's been a couple years since I listed something on ebay and it didn't sell so I relisted it...I dropped maybe $10 off the BIN but I only paid for the second auction at $100 (or whatever it was) plus the 25 cents for the BIN option. I definitely got an email telling me to relist it for free.

Can't recall what happened like 2 months ago...listed something as a BIN and it didn't sell. I didn't keep the ebay emails...but I don't remember paying anything for that listing.


----------

